
Show HN: MeetingResponse – Track and get rid of ineffective meetings - gxespino
https://meetingresponse.com/
======
gxespino
Hi HN - I made this SaaS tool to help me and my project track and analyze all
of the meetings we have throughout the work week.

There's no sign up - just forward any meeting invites you wanna track to
"track@meetingresponse.com". The app takes it from there. Any feedback would
be great.

